# Wie mache ich Runde Kanten in 2 Pixel Dicke, aber SAUBER



## stef@n (23. Juni 2004)

Hi zusammen,
Ich würde gerne Wissen wie ihr 1Pixel, vorallem aber 2 Pixel dicke Linien mit runden Ecken erstellt die Absolut sauber sind, fürs Web.

Alle Möglichkeiten mit Photoshop die ich kenne, führen nicht zu dem gewünschten Ergebnis.

1. Möglichkeit mit den Pfadwerkzeugen (Buntstift):
Ergebnis:






2. Möglichkeit mit den Pfadwerkzeugen (Pinsel):




und vergrößert:




Man sieht deutlich, dass die Linie keine genaue 2 Pixel Linie ist, sondern ein Pixel mit einer oder 2 transparenten 1pixel linen daneben, was unsauber aussieht:






Vergleich mit einer in Illustrator erstellten und per copy-and-paste in das 72 dpi PSD Dokumet eingefügten Rundung:




(Illustrator in Pixel umgewandelt ;-) )


Bei 1Pixel haut es sauber hin:





*Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich derartige Ergebnisse mit Photoshop bei 2 Pixel alleine ohne Illustrator hinbekomme? Irgendwelche besonderen Einstellungen oder Tricks* 



würde mich mal interessieren wie Ihr das so macht.


----------



## chrisbergr (23. Juni 2004)

Also dein 4. Bild sieht doch in meinen Augen sauber aus?
Ich mache das immer mittels des Abgerundetes-Rechteck-Werkzeug´s, wo ich Fläche auf 0% setze und mittels Ebenenstile eine Kontur in der gewünschten Stärke einstelle.

Gruß


----------



## stef@n (23. Juni 2004)

des letze 1 Pixel is super , aber probiers mal mit 2 Pixel.

Beim 4.Bild von oben, da ist die 2 pixel linie keine echte 2 pixel linie, guck dir mal die Vergrößerung an, echt unsauber is ne 1pixel linie mit 2 transparenten daneben und keine 2 pixel... verstehst was ich meine?

das mit Ebenenstile ist nen super Trick, habs grad getestet, echt geil... dank dor für den Tip!


----------



## chrisbergr (23. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von stef@n _
> *Beim 4.Bild von oben, da ist die 2 pixel linie keine echte 2 pixel linie, guck dir mal die Vergrößerung an, echt unsauber is ne 1pixel linie mit 2 transparenten daneben und keine 2 pixel... verstehst was ich meine?*



Klar weiß ich was du meinst und jap, vergrößert sieht das nicht so super aus. Aber in Originalgröße bemerkt das doch kein Mensch?


----------

